# Fire Watch and FM200 systems



## mia (May 17, 2012)

In NFPA 101 2012-hot work is prohibited anytime the sprinkler system in inoperable. How does this affect deactivating the FM 200 system and Fire Watch in areas where there are no other means of fire supression (sprinkler) other than a portable extinguisher?

Thanks Mia


----------



## mia (May 17, 2012)

Actually-I dont see it in the code at all that hot work is prohibited if the sprinkler system is inactivated-I do see safety programs reference this though, especially where they have already had a fire due to this issue.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2012)

can give you what IFC says:::

901.7 Systems out of service. Where a required fire protection

system is out of service, the fire department and the fire code

official shall be notified immediately and, where required by

the fire code official, the building shall either be evacuated or an

approved fire watch shall be provided for all occupants left

unprotected by the shutdown until the fire protection system

has been returned to service.

Where utilized, fire watches shall be provided with at least

one approved means for notification of the fire department and

their only duty shall be to perform constant patrols of the protected

premises and keep watch for fires.

901.7.1 Impairment coordinator. The building owner

shall assign an impairment coordinator to comply with the

requirements of this section. In the absence of a specific

designee, the owner shall be considered the impairment

coordinator.

901.7.2 Tag required. A tag shall be used to indicate that a

system, or portion thereof, has been removed from service.

901.7.3 Placement of tag. The tag shall be posted at each

fire department connection, system control valve, fire alarm

control unit, fire alarm annunciator and fire command center,

indicating which system, or part thereof, has been

removed from service. The fire code official shall specify

where the tag is to be placed.

901.7.4 Preplanned impairment programs. Preplanned

impairments shall be authorized by the impairment coordinator.

Before authorization is given, a designated individual

shall be responsible for verifying that all of the following

procedures have been implemented:

1. The extent and expected duration of the impairment

have been determined.

2. The areas or buildings involved have been inspected

and the increased risks determined.

3. Recommendations have been submitted to management

or building owner/manager.

4. The fire department has been notified.

5. The insurance carrier, the alarm company, building

owner/manager, and other authorities having jurisdiction

have been notified.

6. The supervisors in the areas to be affected have been

notified.

7. A tag impairment system has been implemented.

8. Necessary tools and materials have been assembled

on the impairment site.

901.7.5 Emergency impairments. When unplanned

impairments occur, appropriate emergency action shall be

taken to minimize potential injury and damage. The impairment

coordinator shall implement the steps outlined in Section

901.7.4.


----------



## cda (May 17, 2012)

ok from the land of 101::

since clean agents requier a fire alarm system to make it work, should apply, and also since there are no sprinklers in the area, looks like the sprinkler impairment would apply to the clean agent room

are you just looking into,"if they do hot work in a  clean room"???  YOu just might want the system shut down if they do !!!

fire alarm::

9.6.1.6*   Where a required fire alarm system is out of service for more than 4 hours in a 24-hour period, the authority having jurisdiction shall be notified, and the building shall be evacuated, or an approved fire watch shall be provided for all parties left unprotected by the shutdown until the fire alarm system has been returned to service.

A.9.6.1.6

A.9.6.1.6 A fire watch should at least involve some special action beyond normal staffing, such as assigning an additional security guard(s) to walk the areas affected. Such individuals should be specially trained in fire prevention and in occupant and fire department notification techniques, and they should understand the particular fire safety situation for public education purposes. (Also see NFPA 601, Standard for Security Services in Fire Loss Prevention .)

The term out of service in 9.6.1.6 is intended to imply that a significant portion of the fire alarm system is not in operation, such as an entire initiating device, signaling line, or notification appliance circuit. It is not the intent of the Code to require notification of the authority having jurisdiction, or evacuation of the portion of the building affected, for a single nonoperating device or appliance.

9.7.6 Sprinkler System Impairments.   Sprinkler impairment procedures shall comply with NFPA 25, Standard for the Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems.

from NFPA 1:::

13.1.7    All fire protection systems and devices shall be maintained in a reliable operating condition and shall be replaced or repaired where defective or recalled.

13.1.8    The AHJ shall be notified when any fire protection system is out of service and on restoration of service.

13.1.9    When a fire protection system is out of service for more than 4 hours in a 24-hour period, the AHJ shall be permitted to require the building to be evacuated or an approved fire watch to be provided for all portions left unprotected by the fire protection system shutdown until the fire protection system has been returned to service.

13.1.10    In the event of a failure of a fire protection system or an excessive number of accidental activations, the AHJ shall be permitted to require an approved fire watch until the system is repaired.


----------



## mia (May 17, 2012)

Thank you CDA. Yes, I'm trying to establish a fire watch program for areas that have water based sprinklers and areas that are protected by fm200. I've seen procedures that leave the sprinkler system operable and cover the heads and smokes rather than deactivating the sprinkler during hot work-the sprinkler will still activate in the presence of heat-still need a fire watch.

You are right-We dont want the FM200 discharged- hear its very costly!

I dont see any window of time (4 hours) for notifying the ahj/establishing a fire watch in IFC,,,


----------



## FM William Burns (May 17, 2012)

MIA,

Please refer to NFPA 2001 [7.5] as referenced.  Notification to the AHJ is all that is required for clean agent impairments.  I would strongly recommend having the hot works operation follow all applicable standby time frames and have the facility personnel conduct a in house fire watch and let the AHJ know when the system's qualified service contractor has confirmed that the system is back in full operational condition when hot works have all cooled down.

BTW where in MI are you?......you can PM me if you like.


----------

